
Everything you thought you knew about gravity is wrong - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/everything-you-thought-you-knew-about-gravity-is-wrong/2019/08/01/627f3696-a723-11e9-a3a6-ab670962db05_story.html
======
ccdev
Looks interesting, but is there a paywall-free mirror of this article?

